# Looking for help setting up CO2 system



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi y'all!

Now that I've finally got time to take a little breather and turn my attention back to my (much neglected) tanks.

I've got most of the parts I need to set up a pressurized CO2 system. 10 lb CO2 tank, needle valve, dual stage regulator, mouse minimatic solenoid sans supply, but am having trouble with a couple of things:

*1) I have no idea what the voltage on the clippard mouse solenoid I have is (it wasn't labeled), and it didn't come with a transformer. Any way to find out what transformer specs it needs?

2) Sourcing fittings locally, specifically 10-32 M to 1/8 M fittings and 10-32 to 4 mm ID (3/16) hose barb.*

I built up my last CO2 setup using a set of fittings/needle valve I bought off of Plantedtank, so I have some experience setting these things up, but I'm hoping to source local this time to get the job done over the holidays.

Anyone here have the expertise to source parts, have the fittings lying around they'd want to sell, or can recommend me an aquarium store with the knowhow?

Happy to provide recompense/buy lunch/buy fancy holiday coffee with extra whip and all the flavour shots for you if you've got the skills to help a fellow aquarist in need out!

Cheers and happy holidays!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumping for updated post. No one here has any suggestions?

I'm thinking I might hit up J&L or Aquariumswest.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

liquid_krystale said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> Now that I've finally got time to take a little breather and turn my attention back to my (much neglected) tanks.
> 
> ...


I`m not aware of how to confirm the solenoid voltage, what i know is that they come in 12 & 24 volts if all else fails perhaps try a 12 V supply first.
Is there any #s on the mouse solenoid?
Can you post a picture of all your components? it will give me a better idea .
Regards


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Solenoid:



Rest of the postbody:


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

No voltage info printed by "VDC" as per usual practice.

ET-2 refers to 2 way, in-line mount with terminal spades, according to clippard's catalogue.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Update:

Finished set up










Not pretty but does the job, considering I had to figure things out myself. 
Fittings can be a real b*tch to source, esp if you (like myself) have no idea what NPT, UNC, UNF threads mean. 10-32 to 1/8 adapters for the clippard solenoid are impossible to source locally. I ended up buying a milwaukee solenoid from J&L and fittings from Greenline.

So...is anyone looking to buy a clippard mouse solenoid?


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Although i like both appearance & functionality, i`ll take functionality first 
Considering it`s your first build, you have done well and can only get better on the next one.
One suggestion is to remove the thread tape from the CGA connection to the co2 bottle, the sealing actually is done where the face of the nipple meets the face of the bottle valve, hence why there is a sealing washer between the 2.
Out of curiosity what brand, model etc is the needle valve? how well does it function?
Regards


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Although i like both appearance & functionality, i`ll take functionality first
> Considering it`s your first build, you have done well and can only get better on the next one.
> One suggestion is to remove the thread tape from the CGA connection to the co2 bottle, the sealing actually is done where the face of the nipple meets the face of the bottle valve, hence why there is a sealing washer between the 2.
> Out of curiosity what brand, model etc is the needle valve? how well does it function?
> Regards


Thanks for your input! Good to know about the CGA connection.

The needle valve is a Camozzi RFO 382 with 1/8" female ports. I can only compare it to the SMC AS1000 I used in a previous setup. It offers finer adjustment, but nothing like the Hoke or Swagelok metering valves you and the other TPT CO2 build guys use. Still, fine enough for my needs and priced at approx $20 USD.


----------

